# First Time CNC



## Ksirp

I'm a first time CNC purchaser. I've done quite a bit of research and have my two choices nailed down to the XCarve and the StepCraft. Any advice? I want something user friendly but just an overall good purchase. Also I like the 4×4 sizes and that is why I have those two nailed down. Thanks!


----------



## garymkrieg

I would stay away from the X Carve, it's just not sturdy enough. Take a look at the Millright Mega V, a beast compared to the X Carve. The Mega V is 35"x35", a 4×4 X Carve would be a very poor solution because of it's light weight construction.


----------



## Ksirp

Thanks! I've been looking into the Millright now, looks like a pretty awesome machine! Certain things althoguh like the homing machines and screws look like they are kind of weak. Do you have a machine yourself?


----------



## garymkrieg

Yes, I have the Mega V. I'm not sure where you see weakness. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. In general I can say that from a rigidity point of view the machine is a beast, for a desktop CNC.


----------



## Ksirp

I saw a video about the homing switches and that the cords attached were a bit weak. What are your thoughts? Which software does the Mega V run off of? How easy is it to get used to? Also do you have the laser attachment?


----------



## garymkrieg

The homing switches are fine, they do not take any abuse when the CNC is homing or running. The wires I replaced with an 18 gauge shielded wire, but the original wires worked fine, they were just a little too short for my setup. I'm sure you know there are actually two sets of software involved in using a CNC machine. The first is the software you use to create your design. I spent the money for Vectric V Carve Pro, but many people use the free versions of Fusion and Carbide Create successfully. The second piece of software is the program that takes the data you created, ie G Code, and sends it to the CNC controller. Many use the Universal G Code Sender, UGS, which is free. I decided to use the Open Builds Control software, also free, to run my machine.

The design software has, by far, the largest learning curve, the controlling software is pretty much plug and play.

I do not have the laser and I think if you get the laser you have to use the USG supplied by Millright to use it although you can always use other software to run it, like Lightburn.

Here are links to the three sites that I go to for Millright specific information:
https://millrightcnc.proboards.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1006388983068312/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/243620779833403/


----------



## Ksirp

Awesome thank you for the links and info! I feel like the design software will definitely be the hardest part. What helped you learn when you were beginning?? I've been woodworking for about 6 years now but this is going to be my first CNC experience.


----------



## garymkrieg

I tried Fusion and never got the hang of it. Never tried Carbide Create but it's probably more similar to V Carve Pro than Fusion, and it's free. Carbide Create is not as powerful as V Carve Pro which is $700, but worth every penny. After watching Vectric's video tutorials I was designing in a couple of days.


----------



## Ksirp

Awesome! I'll have to give that one a look then. Thank you so much!


----------



## oldnovice

Vectric has some awesome software for CNC work, too bad it much of cost a lot.
VCarve Pro, about $700, is all I can afford!


----------

